# This driver is exactly why Uber never has a reason to care about YOU



## RepublicanMikePence (Dec 27, 2017)

When I take Uber, I always compare options because I am very conscious of my budget. Today, I was heading to downtown Boston. UberX was quoted at $23 and Express POOL was $6.50. Easy choice.

As soon as I saw the driver's car, I realized that he is precisely the reason why Uber will NEVER care about you. There will always be another stupid driver who is willing to drive for less.

I was picked up in a 2018 BMW 550i. Starting price on this car (I had to look) is *$73,900* without any add ons. I thought maybe he does this on Sundays for laughs, and checked on his stats. He has done *over 8,500 rides*! So when I got into the car, we started chatting and I asked if he only drove this BMW for Uber. He said yes and he told me to look at his "Fun fact" - yup, it says he likes luxury cars. I asked "is it possible to make money driving these cars for Uber, especially if you accept POOL trips?". He started talking about how he calculates his earnings, and believed that he nets $20/hour after all his expenses.

I have no clue how he thinks he is making money driving a BMW 550i around on Uber, but I loved my ride into town. Such a great ride, with incredible acceleration.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RepublicanMikePence said:


> When I take Uber, I always compare options because I am very conscious of my budget. Today, I was heading to downtown Boston. UberX was quoted at $23 and Express POOL was $6.50. Easy choice.
> 
> As soon as I saw the driver's car, I realized that he is precisely the reason why Uber will NEVER care about you. There will always be another stupid driver who is willing to drive for less.
> 
> ...


Fun fact. Won the lottery and gets bored easily.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm surprised anyone can do this FT because there will always be people like this.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Well, a man found a way to be happy. That is exactly what Uber was supposed to be. It is for people who can afford to waste their cars and their time driving other people for fun and a tiny bit of cash. That is EXACTLY what It was designed to be. It has never been designed to be a social services job helping the poor to become rich. It was meant to be for the rich willing to share their wealth. So poor people should stop complaining and get a real job instead.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> Well, a man found a way to be happy. That is exactly what Uber was supposed to be. It is for people who can afford to waste their cars and their time driving other people for fun and a tiny bit of cash. That is EXACTLY what It was designed to be. It has never been designed to be a social services job helping the poor to become rich. It was meant to be for the rich willing to share their wealth. So poor people should stop complaining and get a real job instead.


I liked doing it and meeting people.... Problem now is there are too many drivers on to make a living. When it first came out I was making easily 300+ per day, now it's down to half of that. I have a job now which pays more than Uber and glad I got one after seeing what they did to the rates in LA.

All cities are oversaturated and now Uber will start lowering rates in others too. Nobody regulates drivers.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

That guy right there is a good ant.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Fun fact. Won the lottery and gets bored easily.


I'm going to get an srt charger when my ship comes in LOL



OldBay said:


> I'm surprised anyone can do this FT because there will always be people like this.


I'm making more money doing this than any job I could get...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I had a private driver a few times from a limo svc with a BMW 7 series LWB. Full reclining rear seats with heated massage, etc. SWEEEEEEEET !!

One day it's the black Lincoln TC picking me up again.

Says he couldn't afford to repair the BMW on that kind of basis you need too while driving full time.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

The market regulates drivers. Too many drivers is good for the consumer, and it is good for society. Market allows us to enjoy inexpensive riding services. 

Just now I saw a brand new black Infinity QX60 with a Lyft sticker on it 

I actually love seeing it. It means I an not the only idiot wasting a nice car. But I can buy another one, once this one is dead.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Haters' gonna hate.

I drive one. Its pretty sweet. If you can turn a wrench, they are relatively easy to maintain. Just stay away from dealer service bays.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Just last night, I was chatting with riders waiting for their Uber for a minimum fare ride.
Up comes thier ride. A Lexus LX!
I had to look it up.
MSRP from $85,000
13 mpg city/ 18 hwy 

There are a couple guys out here in Tesla Model X's ($80,000) doing UberX and Pools also.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> There are a couple guys out here in Tesla Model X's ($80,000) doing UberX and Pools also.


I thought to do Select you had to also do X? Least that's what GLH told me - minimum 4.8 rating, 250 UberX rides or something.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You can turn on select only. But the frequency of requests depends greatly on where you drive.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kyanar said:


> I thought to do Select you had to also do X? Least that's what GLH told me - minimum 4.8 rating, 250 UberX rides or something.


Oh, I had no idea. Then that would explain it then.
Although I know one of the Tesla guys does primarily X and Pool.
He's not worried about the money part, he just liked meeting new people and loved the reactions to his ride and gull-wing doors opening.


----------



## DONALDTRUMPSHAIR (Dec 28, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Haters' gonna hate.
> 
> I drive one. Its pretty sweet. If you can turn a wrench, they are relatively easy to maintain. Just stay away from dealer service bays.


No mechanic has ever said a BMW is easy to maintain.

You know nothing about cars if you claim they are easy to maintain.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

DONALDTRUMPSHAIR said:


> No mechanic has ever said a BMW is easy to maintain.
> 
> You know nothing about cars if you claim they are easy to maintain.


Spoken like Donald himself. You are, as he is, poorly informed. I have even posted step by step photos of projects i have done on mine. Brakes. Water pump. Thermostat. Window regulator. Trans filters and internal seals. This week, i will be rebuilding my right active headlight assembly.

Mechanics won't tell you its easy. They want you to pay them. Or, they're lousy mechanics.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Sorry, but changing the air filters and brakes does not make you a mechanic. Really.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> Well, a man found a way to be happy. That is exactly what Uber was supposed to be. It is for people who can afford to waste their cars and their time driving other people for fun and a tiny bit of cash. That is EXACTLY what It was designed to be. It has never been designed to be a social services job helping the poor to become rich. It was meant to be for the rich willing to share their wealth. So poor people should stop complaining and get a real job instead.


Man, you've got things totally backwards.

Uber started out as a good-paying job with pay rates TRIPLE what they are now.

Uber promoted rideshare as a good-paying FULL TIME job with claims of $90,000 per year average earnings. The govt told Uber to stop making those claims.

It was only AFTER they cut drivers' pay rates to shitty levels that they promoted rideshare as a "gig" or "side hustle".

Their fear of NYC-style regulations is the reason for their "side-hustle" propaganda.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> Sorry, but changing the air filters and brakes does not make you a mechanic. Really.


Haters gonna hate. What can i say. If all you see is a filter, you must not be a mechanic.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

DONALDTRUMPSHAIR said:


> No mechanic has ever said a BMW is easy to maintain.
> 
> You know nothing about cars if you claim they are easy to maintain.


Having been to both Germany and Southeast Asia (in addition to several middle eastern countries, Egypt (which is pretty much middle eastern if you have ever been there) the cars are clearly designed for different performance requirements.

BMWs are designed to be a high performance car that can handle speeds in excess of 120KPH (74.5 +MPH) on the German/Swiss autobahns. You could be going 120 and there are STILL people flying past you in the fast lane going way the heck faster.

I spent close to a year running US army trucks up the autobahn while i was in Germany. The fastest we ever got the convoys up to was about 75 MPH.

Toyotas are designed for US speeds of 75 (120KPH) tops or 100 KPH (about 62MPH) in Japan.

Korean roadways top out at 80KPH (49 MPH) with a few (very limited number of toll roads) that the speed limits max out at 120 KPH.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Many cabs in europe are benz or bmw. They know they can get 500k out of them if they're maintained. The trick to being able to maintain them is doing so without having to pay $145/hr labor, and being able to source parts without paying dealer premium prices. This is not as hard as some people think.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> Just now I saw a brand new black Infinity QX60 with a Lyft sticker on it :smiles:


The QX60 owner is trying to put away money in advance of his transmission failing.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> Well, a man found a way to be happy. That is exactly what Uber was supposed to be. It is for people who can afford to waste their cars and their time driving other people for fun and a tiny bit of cash. That is EXACTLY what It was designed to be. It has never been designed to be a social services job helping the poor to become rich. It was meant to be for the rich willing to share their wealth. So poor people should stop complaining and get a real job instead.


Profound!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DONALDTRUMPSHAIR said:


> No mechanic has ever said a BMW is easy to maintain.
> 
> You know nothing about cars if you claim they are easy to maintain.


There is not a car made that's hard to maintain with the exception of any Kia....


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> There is not a car made that's hard to maintain with the exception of any Kia....


Speaking from experience? My daughter drives an Optima, and it has just outlasted its warranty.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Many cabs in europe are benz or bmw. They know they can get 500k out of them if they're maintained. The trick to being able to maintain them is doing so without having to pay $145/hr labor, and being able to source parts without paying dealer premium prices. This is not as hard as some people think.


Those are the diesels, you can get em to 1m miles on stock engines. German autos that use gas are crap past 150,000 miles.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

That's a myth First one i owned was near 200k when i sold it, and still running strong. I was like you, didn't expect it to last 6 months, wound up keeping it for 6 years. It never needed a major repair.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RepublicanMikePence said:


> When I take Uber, I always compare options because I am very conscious of my budget. Today, I was heading to downtown Boston. UberX was quoted at $23 and Express POOL was $6.50. Easy choice.
> 
> As soon as I saw the driver's car, I realized that he is precisely the reason why Uber will NEVER care about you. There will always be another stupid driver who is willing to drive for less.
> 
> ...


Fun fact #2: I'm paid just the same as this dude with a car that cost 2K.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

RepublicanMikePence said:


> When I take Uber, I always compare options because I am very conscious of my budget. Today, I was heading to downtown Boston. UberX was quoted at $23 and Express POOL was $6.50. Easy choice.
> 
> As soon as I saw the driver's car, I realized that he is precisely the reason why Uber will NEVER care about you. There will always be another stupid driver who is willing to drive for less.
> 
> ...


He is fond of driving Luxury cars. He doesn't like driving others. 
But His fun will not last longer and he is going to broke one day since he has no business owner mind.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Haters' gonna hate.
> 
> I drive one. Its pretty sweet. If you can turn a wrench, they are relatively easy to maintain. Just stay away from dealer service bays.


EXACTLY. We have uber/lyft/pax against us already. WHY is it necessary to do it to each other?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RepublicanMikePence said:


> When I take Uber, I always compare options because I am very conscious of my budget. Today, I was heading to downtown Boston. UberX was quoted at $23 and Express POOL was $6.50. Easy choice.
> 
> As soon as I saw the driver's car, I realized that he is precisely the reason why Uber will NEVER care about you. There will always be another stupid driver who is willing to drive for less.
> 
> ...


" FOR THOSE WHO WILL ONLY PUKE IN THE BEST " !


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> " FOR THOSE WHO WILL ONLY PUKE IN THE BEST " !


Its important to have standards...


----------



## DONALDTRUMPSHAIR (Dec 28, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Speaking from experience? My daughter drives an Optima, and it has just outlasted its warranty.


Seriously... You really don't know anything about cars do you?

One Kia outlasts the warranty and suddenly they're reliable? Ok son. You are right.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

So, just cause of this topic, I started paying attention. Guess what I saw this morning, looks like unloading paxs from his Uber next to Burlington Mall? A freaking Mazerati! Both Lyft and Uber stickers in the back window. LOL


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Speaking from experience? My daughter drives an Optima, and it has just outlasted its warranty.


Most cars so Outlast their warranty... I'm speaking about the difficulty in repairs


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I make the same amount, have the same rating and I drive a 14 year old corolla. Valued at less than $2000.00. New morons everyday driving cars that have zero business being rideshare’d.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I make the same amount, have the same rating and I drive a 14 year old corolla. Valued at less than $2000.00. New morons everyday driving cars that have zero business being rideshare'd.


The difference is that you spent your day driving an old patgetic Corolla, while they are enjoying their rides in BMWs and Lexuses


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> The difference is that you spent your day driving an old patgetic Corolla, while they are enjoying their rides in BMWs and Lexuses :smiles:


They can be driving luxury cars while I am making a profit instead of donating my vehicles value for either of the ponzi schemes.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> They can be driving luxury cars while I am making a profit instead of donating my vehicles value for either of the ponzi schemes.


What are you spending your profit on? Life is too short to be driving an old Corolla


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

RepublicanMikePence said:


> When I take Uber, I always compare options because I am very conscious of my budget. Today, I was heading to downtown Boston. UberX was quoted at $23 and Express POOL was $6.50. Easy choice.
> 
> As soon as I saw the driver's car, I realized that he is precisely the reason why Uber will NEVER care about you. There will always be another stupid driver who is willing to drive for less.
> 
> ...


It is big bolsh.......t. How he calculate are wrong probably he not deducting the maintenance of that vehicle and every thing he makes he put in vehicle ...... Exemple maintenance on luxury vehicle in NYC EVERY 8 MONTS 1400$ TIRES LUXURY VEHICLE EAUIPED WITH EXPENSIVE TIRES. BRAKE EVERY 6 MONTS MY CAR EQUIPPED WITH BREMBO BRAKE DEALER PRICE 500$ WIPERS EVERY 6 MONTS 45$. CLEANING FEE EVERY DAY 15$ WITH TIP. LUXURY VEHICLE TAKE ALOOT OF GAS. .. OIL CHANGE OF MY Car every tow month 80& transmission fluid change every year 350$ windshield fluid every week 5$ commercial insurance 400$ month vehicle loan 600$ month every 4 month state inspection 40$ registration 550$every year ... other mechanical unexpected as tie rods ..control arms suspension etc.... Take Uber pool or x with those fare to see if cover the expenses of luxury vehicle. ...o not forget the mileage depreciation...


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> What are you spending your profit on? Life is too short to be driving an old Corolla :smiles:


I provide a car that is equal in value to the pay I am receiving. Shitty rates are still shitty in a bmw.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I provide a car that is equal in value to the pay I am receiving. Shitty rates are still shitty in a bmw.


You dont get it. You are providing the same shitty car for yourself. Forget about the pax. What about you?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> You dont get it. You are providing the same shitty car for yourself. Forget about the pax. What about you?


I have no issues driving a corolla. It's comfortable, safe and has a decent ac. With plenty of trunk space and is capable of hauling three people of unusual weight in the back seat.

Not to mention the reliability and the low cost of upkeep in comparison to a luxury vehicle.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

DONALDTRUMPSHAIR said:


> Seriously... You really don't know anything about cars do you?
> 
> One Kia outlasts the warranty and suddenly they're reliable? Ok son. You are right.


You misread my comment. It was a question. I am curious what problems might be ahead, because she's almost done with payments.

More hate.



Uber1010 said:


> It is big bolsh.......t. How he calculate are wrong probably he not deducting the maintenance of that vehicle and every thing he makes he put in vehicle ...... Exemple maintenance on luxury vehicle in NYC EVERY 8 MONTS 1400$ TIRES LUXURY VEHICLE EAUIPED WITH EXPENSIVE TIRES. BRAKE EVERY 6 MONTS MY CAR EQUIPPED WITH BREMBO BRAKE DEALER PRICE 500$ WIPERS EVERY 6 MONTS 45$. CLEANING FEE EVERY DAY 15$ WITH TIP. LUXURY VEHICLE TAKE ALOOT OF GAS. .. OIL CHANGE OF MY Car every tow month 80& transmission fluid change every year 350$ windshield fluid every week 5$ commercial insurance 400$ month vehicle loan 600$ month every 4 month state inspection 40$ registration 550$every year ... other mechanical unexpected as tie rods ..control arms suspension etc.... Take Uber pool or x with those fare to see if cover the expenses of luxury vehicle. ...o not forget the mileage depreciation...


Im not sure where you get this work done, but those prices are high.

Tires for me were about $900 via tirerack. Brakes, i can get parts for front and back, including pads, rotors and sensors for about 300. I would never spend on brembo. Its not a sports car. Stock brakes are actually very good.

Buy a shopvac and some microfiber towels, and you can clean your own car and save that cash.



Juggalo9er said:


> Most cars so Outlast their warranty... I'm speaking about the difficulty in repairs


Well, she has had a new engine and new trans installed under warranty. I am hoping she's good to go for a couple of years.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> You misread my comment. It was a question. I am curious what problems might be ahead, because she's almost done with payments.
> 
> More hate.
> 
> ...


It's not the quality of the vehicles in commenting toward, it's the level of difficulty in repairs


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> It's not the quality of the vehicles in commenting toward, it's the level of difficulty in repairs


I got it. I haven't done anything on her car except put gas in it, so i was wondering if you had any tips.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> Well, a man found a way to be happy. That is exactly what Uber was supposed to be. It is for people who can afford to waste their cars and their time driving other people for fun and a tiny bit of cash. That is EXACTLY what It was designed to be. It has never been designed to be a social services job helping the poor to become rich. It was meant to be for the rich willing to share their wealth. So poor people should stop complaining and get a real job instead.


So untrue.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> So untrue.


It is true though.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I got it. I haven't done anything on her car except put gas in it, so i was wondering if you had any tips.


2011 optima
Pretty sure on the year
Never say you'll replace the alternator for beer


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> 2011 optima
> Pretty sure on the year
> Never say you'll replace the alternator for beer


Lol... yeah i guess that's sound advice on a lot of cars.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Lol... yeah i guess that's sound advice on a lot of cars.


I've never had one take 5 hours before


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> There is not a car made that's hard to maintain with the exception of any Kia....


I just traded in my 14 Kia forte for brand new one I put 300000 miles on that car and maybe dropped 3500 in maintenance oil brakes and transmission fluid was over 2k of that spark plugs and 1 battery and alternator were another 700. And when I sold it I got 3500 for it. Probably had another 100k left



DONALDTRUMPSHAIR said:


> Seriously... You really don't know anything about cars do you?
> 
> One Kia outlasts the warranty and suddenly they're reliable? Ok son. You are right.


The newer models are awesome 100k warranties and easily should get 250k if you maintain it very good bang for your buck. 17k gets you a car that will run for 3 to 5 years on ride share with little maintenance issues. 35 mpg hwy 29 city. Now pre 2012 they were junk thats for sure. Let's do some math shall we 17k price you get 250k miles. So around 6.8 cents a mile or you pay 75k for 500k miles. That's 15 cents a mile. You know nothing about cost based analysis


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> I just traded in my 14 Kia forte for brand new one I put 300000 miles on that car and maybe dropped 3500 in maintenance oil brakes and transmission fluid was over 2k of that spark plugs and 1 battery and alternator were another 700. And when I sold it I got 3500 for it. Probably had another 100k left
> 
> 
> The newer models are awesome 100k warranties and easily should get 250k if you maintain it very good bang for your buck. 17k gets you a car that will run for 3 to 5 years on ride share with little maintenance issues. 35 mpg hwy 29 city. Now pre 2012 they were junk thats for sure. Let's do some math shall we 17k price you get 250k miles. So around 6.8 cents a mile or you pay 75k for 500k miles. That's 15 cents a mile. You know nothing about cost based analysis


My comment had nothing to do with reliability


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> My comment had nothing to do with reliability


I also did the work on it myself and I found it was easier to work on then the Corolla or my BMW 740i I had previous to it


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> I also did the work on it myself and I found it was easier to work on then the Corolla or my BMW I had previous to it


Interesting.... That's not the car I was even talking about


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Interesting.... That's not the car I was even talking about


 The problem with things like it's easier to work on is that its really a personal opinion. And if you're able to work on a BMW your probably able to work on most other cars as there's a lot more going on in a luxury car then a standard Base model car plain and simple and most people don't have that level of expertise


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> The problem with things like it's easier to work on is that its really a personal opinion. And if you're able to work on a BMW your probably able to work on most other cars as there's a lot more going on in a luxury car then a standard Base model car plain and simple and most people don't have that level of expertise


You might be right, I suspect you're not
Top 20 in cost to repair....


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> You might be right, I suspect you're not
> Top 20 in cost to repair....
> View attachment 312276


Nope I drive a Kia forte. I do research before investing in an asset


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

RepublicanMikePence said:


> I was picked up in a 2018 BMW 550i. Starting price on this car (I had to look) is *$73,900*
> He started talking about how he calculates his earnings, and believed that he nets $20/hour after all his expenses.


Is that before or after the car payment?

If it is before $73,900 at 3.11% interest and 60 month loan means $1332 every month or $333 weekly payment.

At $20/hr, the first 17 hours of the week is to pay for that 5 series.

If it is after, I can think of a lot of ways to make money using that $73,900...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> Nope I drive a Kia forte. I do research before investing in an asset


*Depreciating asset"


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> You might be right, I suspect you're not
> Top 20 in cost to repair....
> View attachment 312276


Did they say what the repair was that they based this on, or is it supposed to be an annual maintenance thing?

I am also surprised the Kia's are listed as so expensive, considering their 100k mile warranty.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Did they say what the repair was that they based this on, or is it supposed to be an annual maintenance thing?
> 
> I am also surprised the Kia's are listed as so expensive, considering their 100k mile warranty.


The 100k is power train.....


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> You might be right, I suspect you're not
> Top 20 in cost to repair....
> View attachment 312276


I haven't had any issues with my MKZ ...I can fix about anything , (rebuilt my Jeep Wranglers engine) . Haven't had any issues with the MKZ ..just oil changes and tires


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

it’s called a charity ride and they are often reserved for impressionable female college students. He has a 4.9 because he cancels on morbidly obese, walmarts, cigarette smokers, and basically anyone that looks poor. 

With a BMW, he gets to assert power and status onto strangers—and they pay him. Power and status is how the expense is rationalized. In exchange for a cheap ride, you gave him more power and more status. This thread proves it.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I have to jump in on this as well. I drive a BMW 328dx and they are extremely simple to maintain. A car is a car is a car.

IMO the 4.9 is from his Uber X and Uber pool customers not knowing how a sports car accelerates and stops. To me it just reflects on the passengers lack of money.

I have done diesel fuel injectors, emission system repairs, brakes, fuel filters, transmission fluid swaps with pan replacement, wheel bearings, brakes, headlights. I also hard wired chargers, seat cooler, fixed rattles, etc.

I would also like to point out that an ASE certified mechanic is a joke. Look up the test they take. They are poorly regulated. California only regulates billing, for all the state cares they can fix your car with chewing gum and charge you an arm and a leg.

IMHO the car is absolutely amazing. The cars really command the road, passengers love it, they are pretty reliable. You definitely have to be comfortable using a wrench. I have probably saved many times the value of the car by not going to the mechanic.

Oh and I don't need to tell you, buy used. The original owner of mine took like 80% of the depreciation.

Everything is not what it seems. I am sure there are people out there losing a ton driving a luxury car. I am not one of them.

As with everything in life it's about lifestyle. Could I go get an old Prius and drive Uber? Sure. In my old age (28) I enjoy driving the nicer car on and off platform. There is something satisfying about taking a Monday or Tuesday off and maintaining your car.

The defense rests.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

DONALDTRUMPSHAIR said:


> No mechanic has ever said a BMW is easy to maintain.
> 
> You know nothing about cars if you claim they are easy to maintain.


BMWs are no more complicated to maintain than any other car.

The issue you have in the USA seems to be mechanics who are lacking in the knowledge to fix them when needed, possibly due to lack of the specific diagnostic kit?

They are no more or less reliable than anything else really, as long as you avoid the cars (amd engines) with common faults.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I cannot emphasize enough, avoid the mechanics. If his time is 100+/hr plus parts you are still saving money if it takes your 3-4x as long to fix (hasn't happened yet). You will appreciate your car more.


----------



## RepublicanMikePence (Dec 27, 2017)

wicked said:


> I have to jump in on this as well. I drive a BMW 328dx and they are extremely simple to maintain. A car is a car is a car.
> 
> IMO the 4.9 is from his Uber X and Uber pool customers not knowing how a sports car accelerates and stops. To me it just reflects on the passengers lack of money.
> 
> ...


What year is your BMW 328?
What was your purchase price, or are you leasing/making payments (and if so, what will your final monthly cost be)?
What are the Uber rates in your local market?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

dauction said:


> I haven't had any issues with my MKZ ...I can fix about anything , (rebuilt my Jeep Wranglers engine) . Haven't had any issues with the MKZ ..just oil changes and tires


Again the page cited was not about quality ... It was about cost.....


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

Just wait until he blows the engine seals or some other component he is unable to repair. Lets see someone do their valve seals on their own. BMW parts will run you 3 times the going Asian counterparts. Shops will be scarce and you will pay more for repairs unless you become a mechanic.

I drive a 2008 550i, mileage at about 185000, here's what Ubering has done to my car.

Items needing repair.

Water pump with new hoses and kit with install, $1200

Internal valve seals. $9000

Fuel sending unit $650

All 4 O2 sensors, $1400

All 4 front suspension control arms. $1100

All 4 spring/strut assemblies $1100

Window regulator $700

Battery $ 450

Tires cannot be cheap on luxury cars, therefore $ 700-1300 a set.


I have more but, I think you get the idea.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

loophole said:


> Just wait until he blows the engine seals or some other component he is unable to repair. Lets see someone do their valve seals on their own. BMW parts will run you 3 times the going Asian counterparts. Shops will be scarce and you will pay more for repairs unless you become a mechanic.
> 
> I drive a 2008 550i, mileage at about 185000, here's what Ubering has done to my car.
> 
> ...


Who pays $350 for an o2 sensor


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

When you have 4 O2 sensors, they run about $100+ each. If you went to the dealer, try Bosch at $260 each, um without install labor of course, the price I quoted is something you may find at a INDY shop that accepts customer supplied parts, good luck. It's luxury, it's for big boys with big wallets... i did my 2 of my O2 sensors myself, however it required renting a lift, they are not easy to access at all.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

loophole said:


> When you have 4 O2 sensors, even NGK runs about $100+ each. If you went to the dealer, try Bosch at $260 each. It's luxury, it's for big boys with big wallets...


Funny I thought the 19 foot boat I have was a nice toy

You're talking about idiots with big wallets that don't know any better

I'll just quietly laugh at this


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

wicked said:


> The defense rests.


Verdict of the Jury: NOT GUILTY!


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

Haha, cheap O2 sensors, your pic doesnt even say the brand. Not something to go cheap on a luxury car. Cheap parts, roflmao, see how those hold up for pre cat timing, you'd be replacing them once every 6 months to clear codes, that's if they even work out of the box, trust me, cheap doesn't bode well with BMW


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Haters' gonna hate.
> 
> I drive one. Its pretty sweet. If you can turn a wrench, they are relatively easy to maintain. Just stay away from dealer service bays.


I can wrench...just not do electrical diagnostics...how much maintenance work would you say it's needs? Every month electrical gremlins or nope??


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

loophole said:


> Haha, cheap O2 sensors, your pic doesnt even say the brand. Not something to go cheap on a luxury car. Cheap parts, roflmao, see how those hold up for pre cat timing, you'd be replacing them once every 6 months to clear codes, that's if they even work out of the box, trust me, cheap doesn't bode well with BMW


Hate to burst your bubble but denso which is the brand stated in the picture ( I know reading is hard) are American made and oem on a lot of vehicles... You are either self entitled, don't know what you're talking about, or simply want to argue.... Honestly from your stated argument I don't think you really know what an o2 sensor does a knock sensor does more to control timing than an 02 sensor ever will or can...btw they are especially important in turbo vehicles


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> There is not a car made that's hard to maintain with the exception of any Kia....


I can't remember what it was but one day my Kia van needed something. I thought, that sounds simple I should be able to do that with a little help from my friend Youtube. When the guy got to the part about needing a mirror to see one of the bolts that needed to come off I knew this was going to be a little more than I bargained for.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

Cheap Asian knock offs, isn't denso previously Asian, nah.

If a bad oxygen sensor is aligned with the ignition system on a car's engine, it can re*tard or advance engine ignition timing, which can cause an engine to ping. Pinging occurs when an engine's combustion gases are ignited at the wrong times.

What you're saying is O2 sensors have no effect on timing, okay...

Lemme know when you own a Beemer and actually know what YOU are talking about. And, I'm not arguing or even quoting people's posts in here like some people, I stated what a typical BMW may run into during it's life and the associated median costs.

The prices stated are what you would expect to pay with installation. Call a shop up and ask and see, these prices are reasonable.

BMW Valve seal jobs 4k to 9k are very common on a whole variety of makes and models. Without fixing this they will destroy both Cats, very expensive also. If your model isnt covered by a recall, once past warranty, good luck doing this yourself! Lawsuits are STILL being filed against BMW


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> I can't remember what it was but one day my Kia van needed something. I thought, that sounds simple I should be able to do that with a little help from my friend Youtube. When the guy got to the part about needing a mirror to see one of the bolts that needed to come off I knew this was going to be a little more than I bargained for.


It's not just Kia that makes it difficult.... Any manufacturer wants you to the dealer... They don't want you to even begin to do it yourself


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Spoken like Donald himself. You are, as he is, poorly informed. I have even posted step by step photos of projects i have done on mine. Brakes. Water pump. Thermostat. Window regulator. Trans filters and internal seals. This week, i will be rebuilding my right active headlight assembly.
> 
> Mechanics won't tell you its easy. They want you to pay them. Or, they're lousy mechanics.
> 
> ...


Truth. I had 04 Passat crap out on me. Was clean car fax dealer maintained. I was fine overpaying a little for reliable. Not even a year later in ownership shortly after having a timing belt replacement and water pump my thermostat housing cracked and in the process slightly overheated the motor and warped the gasket ever so slightly.

Independent shops wanted 2k+ for the blown head gasket repair. I bought it for 3.5k after much mulling I had decided f it I'll give it a shot myself if I mess up then whatever I'm out of a car, but I'm not spending 2k on a car which will need more future repairs that $$ is better used as down payments imo.

Keeping in mind my 21 year old self had no tools whatsoever, no mechanical experience, and etc. 
Total cost of generic tools $$140. Specialized VAG tools $50. Headgasket repair kit $200 give or take I can't recall. $328 at the machine shop for all two new valves installed, Milled and sanded, also I believe magnaflowed? Total cost under $800 and I had to buy miscellaneous parts that were breaking or WERE going to break shortly regardless (brittle hoses, brittle oil filter clamps, etc)
All in all took me roughly 20 working man hours a case of beer. Now I have the confidence to tear down virtually almost any motor as I've already successfully tore down a very tight and complex (top is end motor) one shop told me was too time consuming truthfully and would be last on priority to fix if I chose to go through them.

All in all I'm very grateful for the blessing in disguise. I now hardly ever want to pay shop rates since you're mostly paying them for their knowledge and realistically you're paying them because you're too girly to get off your ass and get down and dirty! Believe me there were times I wanted to smash the damn car because ONE!! One simple frigging turbo manifold bolt refused to come off! Thus twarthing the whole process!! Took at least 3 hours trying to break that bolt off!

After much more research since I was able to successfully repair a 1.8T VW/Audi motor I could just as easily repair their high end motors think $4,000 for a timing belt/ water pump replacement for under $600. The tbelt/pump kits cost roughly $300 sf all you have is labor then you saved yourself $3k+!

$3,000 for 20 hours of hard wrenching is definitely worth it to me IMO versus $600 for 20 hours of uncomfortable driving seat time.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I had a Passat 2002, a stick, bought it new, kept it for 15 years. No major issues, still drove fine, but needed some repair, like struts, ball joints, etc.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> *Depreciating asset"


Still an asset that I need to do the job. Depreciation is a part of any driving job. At least when I am ready to get rid of my car it's still worth more then 30 percent of what I bought it for


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Driver_Down said:


> I can wrench...just not do electrical diagnostics...how much maintenance work would you say it's needs? Every month electrical gremlins or nope??


No not really. Certain sensors go bad. But as long as its not a knock sensor, most are accessible and easy to swap out.



loophole said:


> Cheap Asian knock offs, isn't denso previously Asian, nah.
> 
> If a bad oxygen sensor is aligned with the ignition system on a car's engine, it can re*tard or advance engine ignition timing, which can cause an engine to ping. Pinging occurs when an engine's combustion gases are ignited at the wrong times.
> 
> ...


Been there, done that. Its actually not difficult. Just time consuming.

And, all you nay-sayers, certain parts are made FOR bmw, and as it happens, same part is made by same company with GM label on it, or available unbranded. I know you all think you need to prove bmw ownees wrong. But until you own one and do this work, you come off as just trying to prove a point that was unfounded.

Feel free to say that you "find these cars difficult to work on" and i will not debate you, or shame you. But unless you tried yourself, you shouldn't be categorically dismissive.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> No not really. Certain sensors go bad. But as long as its not a knock sensor, most are accessible and easy to swap out.
> 
> 
> Been there, done that. Its actually not difficult. Just time consuming.
> ...


Laughs in egotistical BMW owner manner
While knowing inside no car company makes all their own electrical components


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> No not really. Certain sensors go bad. But as long as its not a knock sensor, most are accessible and easy to swap out.
> 
> 
> Been there, done that. Its actually not difficult. Just time consuming.
> ...


Actually it is difficult to access the connection points and the terminal ends do not come off easily without breaking, parts must have correct length and you should always precheck continuity before installing unless you feel like doing it twice. I changed an O2 on my Hyundai in less than 1 min, good luck beating that whilst working in BMV. I'll stick to Bosch for parts, I actually can afford my E60, and also can afford to have it worked on ty


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Finesse is important. Plastic parts can get brittle with time. But so far, i have found the connectors very well designed. Notched hose ends making sure you align them properly, captive retaining clamps, temp sensors that snap into place... the only trouble i have had was finding a couple of things a previous owner (or their mechanic) had jerry-rigged, and having to replace parts i hadn't anticipated needing. Like using bailing wire to strap in a fog lamp housing. Who does that?


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Haters' gonna hate.
> 
> I drive one. Its pretty sweet. If you can turn a wrench, they are relatively easy to maintain. Just stay away from dealer service bays.


Yeah I do all the basic stuff myself on my vehicle oil, fuel filters, brakes.... Dealers charge way too much. Even the mechanics don't get paid much maybe 20-25.00/hr


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

RepublicanMikePence said:


> When I take Uber, I always compare options because I am very conscious of my budget. Today, I was heading to downtown Boston. UberX was quoted at $23 and Express POOL was $6.50. Easy choice.
> 
> As soon as I saw the driver's car, I realized that he is precisely the reason why Uber will NEVER care about you. There will always be another stupid driver who is willing to drive for less.
> 
> ...


You're putting your life in the hands of the least intelligent, least qualified drivers on the road all because you're so cheap and selfish that you only place as much value on your life as the cost of a POOL ride.

Fun fact: the whole reason cabs and other for-hire drivers have to maintain an imposed minimum floor on rates is because decades of research proves underpaying drivers leads to an exponential spike in traffic fatalities and injuries.

The cab industry went unregulated for nearly four decades. You may want to look into how out of control things got before the government had no choice but to intervene.

Despite claims the US government tends to be excessively slow to regulate. A lot of people generally have to die first.

So much for humans being learning animals.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> So, just cause of this topic, I started paying attention. Guess what I saw this morning, looks like unloading paxs from his Uber next to Burlington Mall? A freaking Mazerati! Both Lyft and Uber stickers in the back window. LOL


I saw many of it to. Those guys are new I saw Tesla to in Manhattan. ...of course many Cadillac Escalade in Manhattan all of the struggling with the payments ...the best car for Uber to make Mony are the most ordinary cars on market. ....


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

Driver_Down said:


> Truth. I had 04 Passat crap out on me. Was clean car fax dealer maintained. I was fine overpaying a little for reliable. Not even a year later in ownership shortly after having a timing belt replacement and water pump my thermostat housing cracked and in the process slightly overheated the motor and warped the gasket ever so slightly.
> 
> Independent shops wanted 2k+ for the blown head gasket repair. I bought it for 3.5k after much mulling I had decided f it I'll give it a shot myself if I mess up then whatever I'm out of a car, but I'm not spending 2k on a car which will need more future repairs that $$ is better used as down payments imo.
> 
> ...


Are you working under the car?


----------



## RepublicanMikePence (Dec 27, 2017)

Carbuncle said:


> You're putting your life in the hands of the least intelligent, least qualified drivers on the road all because you're so cheap and selfish that you only place as much value on your life as the cost of a POOL ride.
> 
> Fun fact: the whole reason cabs and other for-hire drivers have to maintain an imposed minimum floor on rates is because decades of research proves underpaying drivers leads to an exponential spike in traffic fatalities and injuries.
> 
> ...


I would be delighted to see receipts of all of the Uber BLACK rides you take on your trips. Feel free to share!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Uber1010 said:


> I saw many of it to. Those guys are new I saw Tesla to in Manhattan. ...of course many Cadillac Escalade in Manhattan all of the struggling with the payments ...the best car for Uber to make Mony are the most ordinary cars on market. ....


I d9nt think they are struggling though. They probably make enough money in their jobs to pay for those cars, but they drive UL for fun and extra cash. They don't care to make UL driving profitable, cause they don't see the immediate expense and that expense is covered from their bank accounts, but ridesharing gives them a regular stream of cash which they feel is their play money.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Shoot, and I've been flamed for driving a 2018 Civic. 

Guarantee that he has income from something else, possibly not of the legal variety or from family. Had a neighbor at my old place with a job that didn't match the multiple vehicles, boat, land, pool, enormous house, guns, ATVs, etc.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I think 2018 Corolla is a perfect vehicle for ridesharing.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm in a 2017 base model Hyundai Elantra...

5.00 rating on Lyft
4.98 on Uber

Tipped by about 30 to 40% of passengers... People who drive luxury cars and aren't doing exclusively BLACK or LUX are the ones getting taken for a ride, by UBER/LYFT/Depreciation


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

RepublicanMikePence said:


> I would be delighted to see receipts of all of the Uber BLACK rides you take on your trips. Feel free to share!


I don't accept POOL, mostly because it doesn't pay and also because it instructs riders and drivers to stage in completely illegal and potentially lethal locations.

I pretty much never take anything surging below 1.8x.

If I had a qualifying vehicle I'd definitely do Black and/or Luxe.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

USMCX said:


> Are you working under the car?


?? This was way back. I fixed it 100% and other various issues


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

RepublicanMikePence said:


> When I take Uber, I always compare options because I am very conscious of my budget. Today, I was heading to downtown Boston. UberX was quoted at $23 and Express POOL was $6.50. Easy choice.
> 
> As soon as I saw the driver's car, I realized that he is precisely the reason why Uber will NEVER care about you. There will always be another stupid driver who is willing to drive for less.
> 
> ...


Hope he don't mind to live in a luxurious cardboard house once his car gave up on him.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Ubermcbc said:


> Hope he don't mind to live in a luxurious cardboard house once his car gave up on him.


Tiny houses off the grid are l the rage now...


----------



## Eliz (Jan 1, 2019)

Is not escalade msrp 90k or something? 
If you dont make enough to buy car with msrp of 70k you are doing sometging wrong.

Plus bmw is not luxury car, its overpriced crap


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Eliz said:


> Plus bmw is not luxury car, its overpriced crap


You are entiltled to your opinion, even if its wrong. 

My last 3-series saved my life when a Yukon XL hit me head on at 45 mph. I am pretty loyal to the brand since. The only crappy part of that car was the cup holders. But german engineers go by the philosophy that the car is for driving, not drinking in.

And if it is crap, why do so many manufacturers aim to compete with it? Why do magazines like Road & Track, or Car and Driver, or Motor Trend consistantly rank them in the top 10?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> I'm sure you can do some of your work probably quite a bit of your own work but you're not a professional mechanic.
> We work on BMWs every day at the shop.
> They are not easy or cheap to maintain.
> And there is no way to turn a profit do an Uber especially if you're doing X.
> ...


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Jon77 said:


> I'm sure you can do some of your work probably quite a bit of your own work but you're not a professional mechanic.
> We work on BMWs every day at the shop.
> They are not easy or cheap to maintain.
> And there is no way to turn a profit do an Uber especially if you're doing X.


Ok. I will concede i am not a professional mechanic. But so what? I find them easy to work on. I find parts that are 1/2 or less than dealers or independent mechanics charge. And, i find plenty that supposed pros have done where they cut corners and jerry rigged things. (Bailing wire to hold in a xenon bulb when all it needed was a $6 retaining ring?) Or where they half-ass the job and break parts like clips and connectors because they were either in a hurry, or just too impatient to disassemble correctly.

I'm not saying you do this, but i see it everytime i use a shop. That certificate on the wall is not a guarantee that they won't use brute force or blunt insturments, when all they needed to do was think a minute.

Given access to a comparable set of tools, what is it that you can do, that i can't? If i don't know how, i know how to find out. Last year, the dealership and an indie trans shop told me my trans was shot and wanted between $5k and $12k to replace it. So i opened it up myself, dropped the mechtronic unit, tested the solenoids, and replaced the bridge seal, pan and refilled it with fresh fluid. Messiest damn job ever, but not rocket science. I think i spent $300 and change.

As i said before, if you find them difficult, who am i to judge.

And as far as profit, i don't have car payments, and got my car for a crazy low price. My age and my driving record afford me low insurance premiums. I would not do this if i wasn't making money, believe me.


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

Taksomotor said:


> Well, a man found a way to be happy. That is exactly what Uber was supposed to be. It is for people who can afford to waste their cars and their time driving other people for fun and a tiny bit of cash. That is EXACTLY what It was designed to be. It has never been designed to be a social services job helping the poor to become rich. It was meant to be for the rich willing to share their wealth. So poor people should stop complaining and get a real job instead.


I dunno, ... Let's wait n' see what he thinks when his massively over engineered hydrolic suspension starts having issues, or when he has to replace the tandem power steering pump which also pressurizes the hydraulic suspension. Those are just 2 of so so so many issues he will have that are big bucks!!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

1995flyingspur said:


> I dunno, ... Let's wait n' see what he thinks when his massively over engineered hydrolic suspension starts having issues, or when he has to replace the tandem power steering pump which also pressurizes the hydraulic suspension. Those are just 2 of so so so many issues he will have that are big bucks!!


He will just end up buying a new car.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Haters' gonna hate.
> 
> I drive one. Its pretty sweet. If you can turn a wrench, they are relatively easy to maintain. Just stay away from dealer service bays.


I think the OP's main point was about depreciation. I'm sure doing your own maintenance/repairs could save a ton of money in that department. But I think that only works if you're planning on driving it forever (or at least a very long time). Otherwise, if someone plans to sell it in a few years, those additional miles driving pax will depreciate its value like crap. Not to mention scuffs, scratches etc, that will be more likely to happen inside the car and out, and cause it to devalue further.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Taksomotor said:


> He will just end up buying a new car.


Hope he can afford 2 car payments.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> Hope he can afford 2 car payments.


Why 2? He can trade in.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I feel like you just need to be right. Rest assured, if or when the hydraulic system goes, i will probably decide at that time whether i want to master that, or not.

I don't know why you guys are so dug in trying to prove me wrong. You don't get it.

In my eyes, a rideshare car is a tool. You find the best one you can afford without getting into debt, and you keep it in play as long as you can, and get every mile you can out of it. Then, if it fails, and you can replace it for about the same price as repairing a major component, you do so.

Enough of the "yeah, but"... you guys stick to whatever you like to drive. I will stick with what i like. My financial situation isn't the same as yours, and is absolutely none of your concern, or business.

Now, wave to the nice man in the E65 as he passes you on the Jane Adams... his seat is air conditioned and it massages his butt.

:wink:


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

It is a tool only if you consider ridesharing a trade. But for most drivers it is not. Most drivers buy their personal vehicle due to their own personal preferences, not exclusively as a ridesharing tool. Then they just use their personal vehicle to do some driving.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> It is a tool only if you consider ridesharing a trade. But for most drivers it is not. Most drivers buy their personal vehicle due to their own personal preferences, not exclusively as a ridesharing tool. Then they just use their personal vehicle to do some driving.


I started that way, driving to support the payments so i didn't have to radically change my budget. But i really like this gig.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> I started that way, driving to support the payments so i didn't have to radically change my budget. But i really like this gig.


I can totally see upgrading my car like that myself. I really enjoy driving a high end expensive car, but I can or afford it, not new anyways. With ridesharing I can actually buy it new! Yes, I will put some miles on it, but compare that option to already buying a used car with like 30-50k on it. With ride share, I can be the one adding those miles to offset the cost.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> I can totally see upgrading my car like that myself.


Just make sure you don't go too far out on a limb. If this dries up, you don't want to face a repo.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Just make sure you don't go too far out on a limb. If this dries up, you don't want to face a repo.


That is the biggest risk.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> I had a Passat 2002, a stick, bought it new, kept it for 15 years. No major issues, still drove fine, but needed some repair, like struts, ball joints, etc.


You never had a soaked footwell have you then? It can destroy your transmission control module $$$$$! What happens is your drain lines from your roof clog up and once they do they overflow from the top and drop through the door frame down underneath your feet where your mats hide it all in disguise. Very simply fix yet will drive you crazy if you have no clue lol! VAG cars have a whole slew problems once fixed their cars are amazing.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

No, never had any flood problems.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

My aunts first new car was a early 1990s Toyota pickup, she got it home and two months later the alternator failed.
My wife’s 4runner has almost 300,000 miles with absolutely no issues.
My view about the reliability of Toyotas is not based on either one of these cars.
It’s based on 32 years of working on Toyota vehicles.
Of the thousands of Toyotas I’ve worked on over the years I find them very cheap and easy to maintain in comparison to the euro vehicles.
My old mechanic had an old 325 that would not die it kept going and going.
My bosses Z3 is a pile of junk keeps on breaking constantly if it’s not one thing it’s not another.
He just had to deal with the convertible top mechanism flooding out and destroying everything because the leaves got stuck in the drain.
My view of European vehicles is not based on either one of those cars
it’s based on the thousands of vehicles that I’ve worked on over the last 32 years.
I just did a crankshaft position sensor yesterday on a 128ii BMW t’s underneath the manifold right above the starter.
I don’t consider it hard to do I’ve done plenty of them but it is time consuming in relation to most cars where it’s just on the transmission bell housing which you can do them in 10 minutes.
On most cars you don’t have to remove the intake manifold to replace a crankshaft position sensor,
Also most cars don’t have a $12,000 high and price to rebuild the transmission.

Most of transmissions that we do around three to four thousand to do a complete overhaul with solenoids.
The transmissions that are over $8000 are all European vehicles
We just did a Rover, 17K for a rebuild.

BMW always places near the top the list of most expensive cars to maintain.

These companies that do the studies are not basing it one or two cars or three cars or four cars they’re basing it on a fleet of thousands of vehicles.

They also are not basing it on the 2 or 3% of owners that can actually work on their own cars.

They are basing it on real world cost of a real world fleet owned by the average owner.

My weekend toy is a Porsche 911 that I’ve never had any issues with it.
The 996 model 911 was known for the intermediate shaft bearing coming apart and grenading the engine.

And so my experience with my personal Porsche does not mean that they’re easy or cheap to maintain, it’s just for me as a mechanic, with this particular vehicle, it has been easy and very cheap to keep it running .

And the original post had to do mainly with the depreciation I don’t think anybody really expects major repair when you have a BMW that you buy brand new off the lot.

That vehicle will cost about $80,000 with the extra insurance registration and interest.
Let’s say he’s able to sell it for $10,000 when it’s got 200,000 miles on the odometer.

It’s a far stretch, but say he gets 10 grand.
That’s $70,000 in depreciation over 200,000 miles of Uber usage.

Just basic math shows his depreciation is $.35 per mile

what about his gas what about it is oil changes his brakes his tires.

Even without any major repairs no water pumps no radiators no ABS control units no transmission overhaul.
He obviously is doing X and pool which means he’s making about $.60 per mile.
This math does not add up.

He maybe doesn’t need the money,he’s bored perhaps.
He could be retired and doesn’t want to stay home all day long.
But if he’s trying to make a money doing this that would be absolutely ridiculous at those prices using that vehicle.

We have a lot of customers who drive for these rideshare companies and the ones that have any chance of making a profit at all are the guys using the Toyota Prius or the Honda Civic’s.

They have very low breakdown incidents and when they do break down they’re very easy to fix and cheap.
And they don’t have $70,000 in hidden depreciation expenses.

And the keyword is hidden,not nonexistent, that’s how these companies are able to thrive.


----------



## DONALDTRUMPSHAIR (Dec 28, 2017)

Jon77 said:


> My aunts first new car was a early 1990s Toyota pickup, she got it home and two months later the alternator failed.
> My wife's 4runner has almost 300,000 miles with absolutely no issues.
> My view about the reliability of Toyotas is not based on either one of these cars.
> It's based on 32 years of working on Toyota vehicles.
> ...


I would love to see @UberBeemer response to a real mechanic explaining why BMWs are brutally expensive to fix and why they are terrible cars for rideshare.
Please enlighten with a good discussion!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

My responses are online. Is there anything else you want spoon fed to you, or are you just here to stir the pot?



Jon77 said:


> My aunts first new car was a early 1990s Toyota pickup, she got it home and two months later the alternator failed.
> My wife's 4runner has almost 300,000 miles with absolutely no issues.
> My view about the reliability of Toyotas is not based on either one of these cars.
> It's based on 32 years of working on Toyota vehicles.
> ...


You have a lot of valid points in the general sense. But you are trying to convince yourself you know all about what i am doing, or what my experiences are, without so much as a conversation to find out.

Tell me, do the figures you mention include a proportion of how many of these cars don't give their owners any trouble? I don't see that.

My guess, based on experience of owning 4 BMW's, 2 fords 6 pontiacs, 1 gmc, 1 saab, 1 buick, and 3 fiats, is that there are as many average cars that have a similar ratio of failures. And, that a lot of the really expensive repair bills are often a result of a driver ignoring service reminders and continuing to drive.

I think you are spending far more time trying to prove me wrong than is healthy. Maybe just agree to disagree and move on?

Good for you that your porsche hasn't shit the bed. That would be a fun car.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

He probably has great credit and got the car on lease for the cheap, not realizing that when he turns the lease in 150k miles over that he's gonna have to recalculate that $20 an hour net earnings.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Maintain BMWs?
Piece of cake. I can't use either of these because they are too old but I wouldn't anyway at the current rates. A shame really because pax would love it.


----------

